#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [活動] 【題目】台詞大比拼 第五期【投稿結束】

## wingwolf

規則部分詳見：【台詞大比拼】規則

*投稿開放時間：4月1日至4月20日*

*铛铛铛铛，出題——*

瞧瞧這兩只狗狗——
行爲動作甚至連表情都一模一樣哦！
他們在想些什麽呢？

圖中任何一只狗的話，*不占過多篇幅*的旁白和畫外音，均可

P.S.
可愛的狗狗們來自成都愛之家流浪動物收容中心

----------


## Silver．Tain

萊福(右)：凱薩琳~不要走呀 我的凱薩琳~

羅賓(中)：馬利亞~不要拋棄我呀~馬利亞~

捷克(左)：你們兩個眼睛是不是瞎掉啦....

----------


## 帕索恩

阿米（中）：師父...我們可不可以稍微休息一下...？我快撐不住了..（顫抖）


黑耳（右）：哼！所以說你還太嫩！耐力這麼差！給我把背挺直！耳朵豎起來！腳併

攏！不要以為只有腳掌可以蒙混過關！


阿足（左）：唉～阿米，我剛剛也撐了四個小時啊～還有 三十分鐘就結束了，加油

吧～


阿米：嗚......（欲哭無淚）

----------


## 希諾道

晚間神探(右) : 近來又有人類走近我們的村子了, 真麻煩... (還要是在地上滾動的..)

雪白黃金(中) : 再這樣下去我們的房屋會被佔據! (晚上才能變成獸人的說..)

三原色    (左) : 你兩個白痴...沒看過人型紙牌嗎...?



(某強風把附近郊野商店的廣告紙牌吹來了...)
(滾動...滾動.....)   <<<紙牌被大風吹動

----------


## 幻貓

大毛〈右〉：......
二毛〈中〉：......

三毛〈左〉：......

大毛及二毛：三毛，少在那邊裝沉默，過來站好、看門！〈青筋〉


===============================
給他們擅自取名了:P
這張拍得時機點真是很妙XDD

----------


## 自然農子

右：兄弟，那邊有烤肉耶......(口水直流)
中：啊......自從被開除後已經一個禮拜沒吃肉了......(口水狂流)
左：我受不了啦！(啃自己)

----------


## 小克克

二哥(中):小弟你看，有肉條在天上飄耶
小弟(右):對阿，看起來好好吃
大哥(左):那是你們的幻覺...  大哥我看多了

----------


## 野狼1991

阿硬(中):阿軟,我快不行了...(低耳+裝可憐
阿軟(右):阿硬,要知道成為好的模特兒需要有好的坐姿與犀利的眼神!

(請注意阿硬的肥肚肚)

阿剛(左):所以我早就放棄麻豆這條不歸路了(躺),而且阿硬你也需要減肥了(舔)



其實想了想了兩個方案,
但應該不能重複多貼吧XD"

----------


## 幻之靈

二哥(中):我好想要自由!(哀怨+淚汪汪

三弟(右):我的真愛 什麼時候才來呢?(哀愁

大哥(左):主人什麼時候送飯來阿!(橫躺+舔舔腳+搔搔癢

什麼是你要的幸福?

----------


## 立早三

右：你好，我是羊駝。
中：你好，我也是羊駝。
左：真好真好，當條狗真好♥

----------


## 大漠之狼

右: ...你看...
中: 嗯...
左: (舔舔舔...)

因為呢!
右側有點無言的感覺
中呢!有些失望的感覺
左就不用說啦!老神在在地在享受他的腳腳
其實心裡在想說~
(眼不見為淨，看他不如舔自己...)

----------


## 月光牙狼

阿絕(右):阿宮!你看!!!

阿宮(中):什麼!!!?

阿絕(右):有空氣!!!

阿宮(中):..........

阿影(左):哼!阿宮你還太嫩了!那麼輕易就上當!!!(舔腳趾

----------


## 瘋喵

志仗(右):哥哥!你看你看!!有小孩跌到只有3公分的水坑了!

劉憐(中):恩~~~~~~~~(努力的蘊積能量當中)

志仗(右):哥哥!哥哥!你看那小孩全身性抽筋!!!而且它還把臉朝向水裡面!!!哥哥!你看啦!他翻白眼了!!

劉憐(中):你別吵啦!!你不知道我想上廁所嗎?

種流(左):..........  ( 還是繼續挑戰可不可以用腳碰到脊椎好了!)

----------


## 奇奇

侍衛１（中）：大哥，還要站多久啊？
侍衛２（右）：麻，都是為了公主！

（公主（最左）持續病嬌）


......總覺得透露出我最近的興趣（掩面

----------


## wingwolf

4月20日即將結束，*投稿結束* 

非常感謝大家的踴躍參與 
那麽接下來請到【投票】區 
爲自己喜歡的台詞投上一票吧^^

----------

